# What Is Aurora's Greatest Kit?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What Is Aurora's Greatest Kit?

For me it's a tough choice between the 1961 Thin Box Frankenstein whose success started them on the road to figure kits. And the 1964 Superman with the painted cover. 

I would choose Superman as their greatest kit.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

It has to be The Spindrift form Land of the Giants for me!...
First sci fi kit I built....and enjoyed


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The Mummy.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Tough question. When the fog of nostalgia is lifted from my memories of these models, they're not actually very appealing sculpts compared to the resin monsters I've been collecting nowadays. (I know that's heresy - don't flame me!)

But looking over all of my Aurora figure kits, I'd have to say I'm most impressed with the two Man From U.N.C.L.E. kits that interlock and the George Washington kit with the forced perspective.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My pick would be the Ryan X-13 Vertijet or M8 Munitions Carrier and 8" Howitzer


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I like all of the monster and most of the figure kits but I suppose that the witch is my favorite. The reason for that is when it first came out in 1965 myself and two good buddies bought one. We then went over to one of the other guys' houses and did a group build sharing paints and supplies I think. While I like most of them I suppose because of this build with my buddies the witch brings back some fond memories. And besides that, she so completely typifies what a kid thought a witch should be, an old crone with a boiling pot or brew, bats and rats hanging about, living in a dirty hovel and brewing up her mischief. The kit seemed to capture all the witchy attributes one would expect.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not willing to figure out which is _best_, but I have my favorites:
2001 Moon Bus
Spindrift
Ragnarok/Nuclear airliner
2001 Orion
Fantastic Voyager


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgotten Prisoner...Kids love skeletons, followed closely by the Guillotine and the Addams Family Haunted House...I love kits with moveable parts...Ghosts floating down hallways, heads rolling...yeah...good times:thumbsup:
Oh hell...They're all Great Kits
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

All of THEM!

But actually for me it would be the 2 I got for my 8th birthday. Godzilla and King Kong!:woohoo:

I remember I built both of them on that weekend.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

2001 Moonbus
and the Spindrift.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I've always thought that over time the Superman sculpt has held up as well as any of them. Even in today's garage kit/prepaint statue world that kit still holds it's own. I love them all but to be honest some of them aren't great likenesses or sculpts. However my faves:

Superman
Godzilla's Go-Cart
Mummy
Forgotten Prisoner



Scott J.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

for me there is only one kit on my list Forgotten Prisoner, not realy for the model.. but for all the imagination as a child i got from the box artwork!.. still takes my breath away all these years later!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> I'm not willing to figure out which is _best... _


Me, neither, J.P. - simply because no one *can*. The answers to Bat Toy's question that have already been posted prove my point. We all have different criteria for what attracts us to the model kits we buy. I don't know how a consensus could be reached on which was *THE GREATEST* of Aurora's model kit cornucopia.

I'll bet most of us wouldn't answer the question the same way from one day to the next. I think the question that could be most accurately answered would be something like, "What are your top ten favorite Aurora models?" That would give everybody a little leeway, and I'm sure a few kits would end up on enough lists to say with confidence that they were among Aurora's most successful.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the large USS Enterprise Aircraft Carrier was their greatest kit back in the early 60's as a kid. I remember sending off for the optional motorizing kit and it taking months to recieve it. All the parts it had and the pre-printed flight deck were amazing at the time.
My all-favorite figure has to be Frankenstein follwed closely by the LIS Cyclops with Chariot.
Steve


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> for me there is only one kit on my list Forgotten Prisoner, not realy for the model.. but for all the imagination as a child i got from the box artwork!.. still takes my breath away all these years later!


Same with me and the Frankenstein boxart. Others see just a bland and generic composite, and I do see that, too, but to me it was always a very moody, imagination-provoking scene that told it's own story. Few other monster boxarts did that. Forgotten Prisoner and the Witch do, too, for sure.

As far as depicting just the right settings, though, the backgrounds in the monster rods artwork are even better (the cloudy, looming skies, twisted trees, etc). Brilliant stuff to grab kids' eyes.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Speaking of that...ever notice how, generally, the better the original monster artwork, the weaker the kit was, and vice versa? 

Stronger kits/weaker art: Mummy, Creature

Weaker kits/stronger art: Wolfman, Dracula, Jekyll, Hunchback, Phantom, Witch, Prisoner

(Frankenstein, Kong and Godzilla are arguable about equal...good art and good kits, but objectively neither as good as they might have been)


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

frankenstyrene said:


> ...ever notice how, generally, the better the original monster artwork, the weaker the kit was, and vice versa?


Funny you should say that, Frank. After the first three movie monster kits were released, there was a big hue and cry about how different the models were from the box illustrations. This was due to Bill Lemon and James Bama working independently from one another, even though both were basing their work on the same movie stills supplied by Universal.

I suppose that things were done this way because the two men were independent contractors. Beginning with the Mummy, Aurora adopted the policy of furnishing Bama and their successive illustrators with photos of the finished models. From that time on, there was a better correlation between the model kits and the box paintings (though you'd still see alterations made to shoehorn a model into the dimensions of the boxes, as with the Phantom of the Opera).


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

For spaceships,probably the Moonbus for it's details and presentation.Practically nose to nose as second choice,would be the Spindrift.As far as best figures are concerned,strangely enough,they are all on horse.From the Gold Knight,to the Apache,as well as the Confederate Raider.Lone Ranger and Zorro are also fun enough.Best box art,Lost in Space and Charriot,as well as The Witch.Worse kits,probably The Witch and Creature From The Black Lagoon.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

My all time favorite would be Lost in Space 420, the scene with the Robinsons, cyclops and Chariot.

The box art was absolutely breathtaking, to begin with (the art for 419 was good, too, but not as good!) and the kit inside quite faithful to the scene. Admittedly, the faces on the figures do not well represent the Robinsons and I think we'd have preferred a Chariot with an interior and clear windows but those are nitpicks that had they been rectified would have made the kit cost much more than a mere $1.98, which was a lot of cash in 1966. 

And it was interesting Aurora was able to create two kits by taking a basic scene and then add new parts to create something more. How many other Aurora kits were created like that?

Probably my second-favorite would have to be the LIS Robot. The art work was far below par for this, but it was great to have a kit of our favorite bubble headed booby. If only they'd gotten the shoulders right, a problem that's never been fixed in any of the reissues.

And yes, I'm a big LIS fan!


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

Sail Back Reptile from the Prehistoric Scenes set might be my favorite, because it offers a pretty solid sculpt of the Dimetrodon, both in terms of flexibility and fidelity compared to prior kits like Pyro's -- but also because of the diorama elements: dragonfly, weeds, fits with tree from swamp kit, spider, lizard. It tells its own story.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm amending my answer:

ALL of the figure kits, and the box art for the monster rods.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*For me, it has to be hands down , the LIS robot..I had about 10 of em as a kid, and had a ball with them..Next would be the Spindrift, flying sub, and the voyager.

Z
*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Their Monsters of the movies line was some of the best well sculpted models Aurora made before they went out of Business:dude:.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Incredibly hard to pick their best but I'd reckon Blackbeard has to be right up there- excellent detail, well done face, very dynamic pose, great box art.
My personal favourite is and has always been the Vampire. There's something about humourous kits that I find appealing and Vampy is at the very top of my list.

Chris.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Not sure what criteria to use but for scale fidelity and detail, the Aurora Racing Scenes kits are without peer. Super detailed engines with working crankshaft and pistons, beautifully sculpted driver and mechanic figures (done by Bill Lemon) and super detailed environments, these truly set the standard for kit technology back in the '70s. 

However, if you want to restrict it to figure kits, I would have to agree with those that claim Blackbeard as their best effort. For an injection molded kit, that is one very realistic pose.

Another kit worthy of greatest would be their Prehistoric Scenes T-Rex. I know by today's standard it is highly inaccurate, but it was cutting edge at the time (compared to what Pyro had to offer) and to this day I am still awed by its shear size!

Tory


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow...as others had mentioned, the responses to this question are going to be as diverse as the people posting them! I'm sure if you posted it over on the military modeling thread or an auto modeling thread you'd see the skew towards those subjects.
Anyway, three answers already given would come close , IMHO.

Frankenstein. As far as sales, it is the hands down winner in sheer volume produced.

Blackbeard, Dynamic pose, dramatic artwork, well engineered.

Enterprise aircraft carrier. Massive, most impressive, and sold well year after year.

The Aurora Batmobile was also a winner in sales. While the kit had its problems with scale, timing was impeccable.

And what no votes for Suzie Whoosis or The Dutch Boy?

Actually, I think I'll start a companion thread for the worse (or, "The Wurst...) Aurora model!

I'd love to hear Tom "DocPlastic" Graham's opinion!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Hard to narrow down my one favorite... but I do have several that top the list...

The Confederate Raider, The Gold Knight, Babe Ruth, The Penguin....

These for me were really great kits!

- Denis


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Monster wise, I like the Bride and the Mummy. but for just kits, I'd have to go with the Great Moments in Sports series - johnny Unitas, Willie Mays, Babe Ruth


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Never was into the figure kits, but the the Moon Bus is my favorite of the ships. Flying Sub (despite the lack of a Reactor Wall) second with the Spindrift a very close third.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Another vote for Willie Mays here--as well as the other GMIS kits. Who knew that modelers weren't sports fans? I'd rank the Lone Ranger up there, mainly for the detail and the sculpt of the horse (not the base). The original Robin should get some consideration as well.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

The Witch. She had the most accessories. Lots of fun things to paint. One day, I'd like to build another one...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> Actually, I think I'll start a companion thread for the worse (or, "The Wurst...) Aurora model!


Wolf Man.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hard to pick a favorite but it was the Glow in the Dark monsters for me...by the time I was old enough to build...those kits were issued. I still have the cut-out box tops of most of my Glow Kits...sadly, no build-ups survived only 2 boxed kits...

The Witch and Hunchback I still have unassembled in the box!

However, now that I'm older and have more $$ to spend, I am loving the fact that these have been re-issued and more are coming and new sculpts too from some great companies!

You NEVER get too old to enjoy these!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I used to think it was either Spartacus or Mr Spock, and quite a few others seem just as good to me now, but I'll nominate Spartacus again.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

The LOG snake scene kit.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

For me ...

2001 Moonbus.
Sealab III.
Racing Scenes Donovan 417 engine.
Racing Scenes Funny Car chassis.

Personal preference, of course.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

For me as a kid it was their Godzilla and King Kong kits, but I only built those models because I was such a rabid fan of the Godzilla movies back then. And still am.

Sean


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't pick just one but will list a few that really impressed me back in the 60s when I was a kid (and I still like all of them):

Frankenstein
The Hunchback 
The Forgotten Prisoner
Both gladiators
Both pirates
The Blue Knight
Babe Ruth

I was also fascinated by Aurora's W W 1 airplane kits


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Moonbus and Sealab for me! (though I can certainly appreciate the choices you all have made). Man I'd like to see Sealab repopped! Can't see it happening, but it would be great!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Lost In Space Cyclops and Chariot
The Flying Sub
The Spindrift
Lost In Space Robot

And the greatest kit they 
"never" did..the Jupiter 2 from Lost in Space!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> Moonbus and Sealab for me! (though I can certainly appreciate the choices you all have made). Man I'd like to see Sealab repopped! Can't see it happening, but it would be great!


*Too many parts...the tooling would be too expensive of an investment.,imo

Z
*


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*A response from Andy Yanchus!*

*"Greatest Aurora kit? Easy - a tie between the two Racing Scenes engines." - Andy Yanchus

*Tory


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Aurora-brat said:


> *"Greatest Aurora kit? Easy - a tie between the two Racing Scenes engines." - Andy Yanchus*


Hear, hear!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd dearly love to be able to get hold of one of the Racing Scenes engines- I'm a BIG 1st gen Hemi fan.
I can't really comment on them though since I've never seen one first hand nor seen pics of the parts....

Chris.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Prehistoric Scenes T-Rex the massive size of the model and box is impressive.
Also the Racing scenes kits.

Here is a great article on the Aurora Racing Scenes:
http://www.straightlinemodeler.org/aurora.html

BRIAN


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!!
Thank you for posting that link Brian. More info on the Racing Scenes than I thought I'd ever find!!
Any idea on what the engines or a complete funny go for these days?
I don't know if I could afford one but I have some Aurora figures I could swap with someone...
I might have to look in to these kits further...

Chris.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> WOW!!!
> Thank you for posting that link Brian. More info on the Racing Scenes than I thought I'd ever find!!
> Any idea on what the engines or a complete funny go for these days?
> I don't know if I could afford one but I have some Aurora figures I could swap with someone...
> ...


They are expensive,A complete funny car kit (not just the body)go for around 350.00 and the single engine kits for about 100.00 each!

BRIAN


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's not too bad really when you consider what some of the figures go for.
I might have to start hunting for a complete car as soon as I'm more financial.
I might also go through my collection to see if there's something I can throw on the swap&sell...
Here we go again- another mindless quest.....
Thanks again Brian.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

*Talking of Racing Scenes...*

I looked at the Racing Scenes link and then checked a 1972 or '73 Aurora catalogue for any other photos of the series. These pages were the back cover and inside back cover, and they were all that was shown of the Racing scenes - no mechanic/crew or car body kits are shown. It looks like you didn't need to paint them - were they molded with differing shades of chrome/metallic finish?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Incredible! Those parts are extremely detailed! The blocks must have been a bitch to mold.
It looks like I have a new kit to throw on my most wanted list.....
Thanks for posting pics from your catalogue CMM. Greatly appreciated mate.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

You're welcome, and I'd not really studied at them before, but you're right, the detail is amazingly crisp, and it must have been an expensive series to produce. If only the box art could have matched Aurora's usual standards, they might have sold much better...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to admit CMM, the box art isn't the greatest but after seeing your pics of the parts it's really piqued my interest.
I remember Revells 1/16 All Star drag racer kits (I built the Wild Willie Borsch funny when it first came out) and they weren't cheap either but Auroras tooling costs must have been huge! If the engine's anything to go by, as good as Revells kits were, Aurora must have blown Revells cars out of the water as far as detail goes.
I'd love to know how they produced that block and blower- it must have been early slide mold tech but I don't know how they could do that using copper beryllium molds...

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It was such an unusual and ambitious project, not just ambitious for Aurora but for any kit company, and as so often with Aurora the box art was an important part of the story in terms of success or failure.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's kind of funny in a way- some of their box art was much better than the kits (some modellers bought the kits on the strength of the boxart and were disappointed with the model- Wolfman for example) and then there were kits like Racing Scenes where the models were much better than the boxart.
I'm still trying to get over the detail in those engines!!

Chris.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

I built several of the Aurora classics in the '60s and enjoyed them all. I'd have to say the 2001 Moon bus was the most satisfying build, goofy-fitting top or not. The Guillotine was cool because it was a working mechanical thing and actually went together quite well. King Kong would have to be my vote for coolest monster kit, but then it's also my fav movie period.

Wade


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What do you like best: lobster, steak, salmon? 
So hard to choose. So many great kits (and even better memories) to choose from. 
My favorite kit is The Bride of Frankenstein because I waited so long to get one, followed by The Phantom of the Opera because that was the first model my mom ever bought for me.
As for best sculpt.... wow, once again .... so many to pick from.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

1bluegtx - thanks for the link to that story - while aware of them, I had no idea what had actually gone into them!


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Your welcome,i remember seeing that store display when i was i kid and wanting them so bad.
But they were so expensive,the price codes on the boxes:
Funnycar chasis 500
pinto body 500
vega body 500
392 350
417 350
drivers 250

BRIAN


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My top favorite is the Spindrift.
But my tied-for-second would be Flying Sub, Invaders Saucer, Seaview, Moonbus, Voyager, Pan Am Space Clipper, LIS Robot, Cyclops & Robinsons, and the LOTG Snake diorama.
I missed out on the Cyclops w/Chariot kit until Polar Lights re-issued it in the late 90's.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sealab III, LOTG Snake dio, Flying Sub, Spindrift and Forgotten Prisoner are the top five best (and my favorites) IMO.:wave:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I know its veering from the topic somewhat but for some reason the thread made me think of the "Aurora-oma". Remember that speacial scent that wafted up from a just-open Aurora model? A very unique and pleasurable scent you can't describe. Kind of like the new car smell or just opening a new can of coffee, or even the "Ditto" sheets the teacher's handed us in Grammer school.

You just don't get that from today's re-releases


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> I know its veering from the topic somewhat but for some reason the thread made me think of the "Aurora-oma". Remember that speacial scent that wafted up from a just-open Aurora model? A very unique and pleasurable scent you can't describe. Kind of like the new car smell or just opening a new can of coffee, or even the "Ditto" sheets the teacher's handed us in Grammer school.
> 
> You just don't get that from today's re-releases


 
I remember hearing that the aroma was actually from the mold release. Even a whiff of that sends me back to 1967!!!!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Just Plain Al said:


> I remember hearing that the aroma was actually from the mold release. Even a whiff of that sends me back to 1967!!!!


I do remember that. Not sure which kits but the strongest aroma was when I opened a Napolean Solo Man from U.N.C.L.E. kit. My cousin and I went to the local Aurora hobby store in 1967 and he bought me a kit. I had it at arms length when I tore the seal off and it was like the new car smell and leather but better.


----------

